# Nicolai-----OH MY



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

I'll make this short and sweet,I had my third ride today on my new Nicolai CC.The first ride was on an old 03 fox Talas(was waiting for my new 07 fox van.140) Last week ride # 2 my rp23 stuck down.2-day out to fox,and 2-day back to me.Today rp23 perfect,fox 140 perfect.Over all ride today soooooo far above perfect it was almost scary.This [email protected] bike just rocks.5-6 foot drops 5 foot gaps,scary high and long bridge's just crazy fast out of the saddle sprints,nasty climbs and just butter smooth decents.Again this is a 3-4-5inch xc bike.All I can is My FR will be here in two weeks and I don't know how I'll get any sleep till then.I'm a long time rider who has owned every thing high end and custom that you can think of,and this Nicolai stuff blows every thing I've owned, riden, looked at thought of ect,ect,ect. END OF STORY.Peace CF.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

I love the looks of them,shame i will never be able to afford one,unless you can get a frame for $1000 2nd hand?


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

Crazy, we need pix!!!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

i'll make this short and sweet, WTF is a CC?


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks CF!
Brotha, you have been around long enough to know better though
PICS DAMN IT!!!!  Please ???

I have been rockin the nicolai bikes for a while now and love them to death! Absolute joy to ride. So solid, smooth and buttery 

Thanks for the report bro.

Booner


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Short but not so sweet*



misctwo said:


> i'll make this short and sweet, WTF is a CC?


Somebody please tell this clown what a CC is.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

The nicolai helius cc is this:










Info about it can be read here: https://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-helius-cc.html


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

*Not short and not so sweet*



CRAZY FRED said:


> Somebody please tell this clown what a CC is.


Dear Crazy Fred,

 I've had a chance to 'google' "Nicolai CC" and found several but not many websites with information on said "Nicolai CC". So in response to your request to 'all': forget it jigga, i already know what it is.

Sincerely,

Misctwo


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

no pics???


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Pixs CF
Build
Customisations

no juice till then we can't see it then means nothing dude, you should know that by know


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*That pic.does no justice to this frame.*



Renegade said:


> The nicolai helius cc is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stays on these bikes are just crazy,BTW boys nice see you could make over here,all the way from the Turner Forum.Reny I might have a X-mas present 4-u-.A little insight on my Turner dirt,huh huh how's that sound. Oh yea got the call today my FR will be here Jan.12th. Please Please I'm begging you don't anyone ask what a FR is,The whole CC thing was bad enough. All you you need to know is its a Nicolai.(You would think)


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> The stays on these bikes are just crazy,BTW boys nice see you could make over here,all the way from the Turner Forum.Reny I might have a X-mas present 4-u-.A little insight on my Turner dirt,huh huh how's that sound. Oh yea got the call today my FR will be here Jan.12th. Please Please I'm begging you don't anyone ask what a FR is,The whole CC thing was bad enough. All you you need to know is its a Nicolai.(You would think)


who is nicolai anyway?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ya, deffinatly need pics.

good to see yoru enjoying it at least


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

misctwo

https://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames.html

check it out

CF by FR 
do you mean








*Click to enlarge | ZOOM gallery [+]*


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> misctwo
> 
> https://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames.html
> 
> ...


I think he means the helius FR. If however it is the TFR then :thumbsup: Friggin lot o money for a tfr baby:eekster:

Here is the fr in light clothing:


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

I want a UFO ST, $2000 tho,hopefully might see some 2nd hand ones for $1000 next year,but i doubt it :cryin:









:arf:


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Imperial,
Got one of those UFO ST's sitting in my bedroom right now:madman: All built up except the fork 
Damn Marzocchi 66sl ata fork :madman: :madman:
This bike is gonna ba absolute sickness. Maybe next year I will make you a good deal on it :thumbsup: 
Here she is so far...and a couple of er cousins!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

boone said:


> Imperial,
> Got one of those UFO ST's sitting in my bedroom right now:madman: All built up except the fork
> Damn Marzocchi 66sl ata fork :madman: :madman:
> This bike is gonna ba absolute sickness. :thumbsup:
> Here she is so far...and a couple of er cousins!


:eekster: :band: :rant: :yikes: :ihih: :arf:



boone said:


> Maybe next year I will make you a good deal on it


I will remember that


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

boone said:


> Imperial,
> Got one of those UFO ST's sitting in my bedroom right now:madman: All built up except the fork
> Damn Marzocchi 66sl ata fork :madman: :madman:
> This bike is gonna ba absolute sickness. Maybe next year I will make you a good deal on it :thumbsup:
> Here she is so far...and a couple of er cousins!


what kind of whacked out road frame do you have in the background of the first pic? nice bikes by the way.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

The G Box looks sick, to me the FR seems a little heavier than the CC
the benefit of the big N is the Gbox imo but hay the FR looks nice too on its own it would have made more sense than having the CC and FR but I guess the build will determine the outcome still very nice rides, Ive ridden with both bikes and looked like they were going well.

I didn't get to ride either though so its always hard to get an impression while someone else is riding it, I thought we had the better uphill and all riding 66RC2Xs esspecially in rooty techy riding situations.

Not good pics but one is an FR and one a TFR GBoxx


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I don't think I would EVER be able to pick a color if I was somehow able to afford one of those.  I would love a Helius FR though.....


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> what kind of whacked out road frame do you have in the background of the first pic? nice bikes by the way.


thanks man!
I believe that is a storke (sp???) road bike??

Booner


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I'll make this short and sweet,I had my third ride today on my new Nicolai CC.The first ride was on an old 03 fox Talas(was waiting for my new 07 fox van.140) Last week ride # 2 my rp23 stuck down.2-day out to fox,and 2-day back to me.Today rp23 perfect,fox 140 perfect.Over all ride today soooooo far above perfect it was almost scary.This [email protected] bike just rocks.5-6 foot drops 5 foot gaps,scary high and long bridge's just crazy fast out of the saddle sprints,nasty climbs and just butter smooth decents.Again this is a 3-4-5inch xc bike.All I can is My FR will be here in two weeks and I don't know how I'll get any sleep till then.I'm a long time rider who has owned every thing high end and custom that you can think of,and this Nicolai stuff blows every thing I've owned, riden, looked at thought of ect,ect,ect. END OF STORY.Peace CF.


Holy crap, 5 foot gaps! this definitely belongs on the DH board.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Keep an eye out for the used ones!
Make sure everything is legit, you get the original or copy of the sales slip and learn the frames history and you are good.

I just sold my helius FR for around 800 bucks, 3 years warranty left (transferable) (frame, post, king headset and dhx air):thumbsup: 

The deals are out there


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

I cannot believe I am saying this and defending CF but....Where the hell else are we suppose to put Nicolai stuff? Maybe a XC bike is not the best thing for the DH forum but...At least it got some attention didn't it?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn they are really nice bikes, I want a Helius CC really badly. I am planning on buying one around this time next year


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

misctwo said:


> Dear Crazy Fred,
> 
> I've had a chance to 'google' "Nicolai CC" and found several but not many websites with information on said "Nicolai CC". So in response to your request to 'all': forget it jigga, i already know what it is.
> 
> ...


That's funny, I googled "Nicolai DD" and all I got was German porn.....


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Imperial said:


> I want a UFO ST, $2000 tho,hopefully might see some 2nd hand ones for $1000 next year,but i doubt it :cryin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum...Foes mono lookout, there's a Nicolai I could get on baord with! :thumbsup:


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Reny I might have a X-mas present 4-u-.A little insight on my Turner dirt,huh huh how's that sound.


That sounds good Fred; there's nothing like spreading a little holiday cheer around.:lol:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*I see you still have that hard for me huh?*



Jayem said:


> Holy crap, 5 foot gaps! this definitely belongs on the DH board.


Dick head,as alway's your green-ness is showing again.I'm sorry that you such a low life sh!t bag,and always have to post wack as$ stuff so to try to feel a little better about yourself. But as it would seem you are the onle peace of SH!T that felt he needed to make bone head comment's about what are clearly good accomplishments on any bike let along a 3-4-5-inch XC bike.Everyone else(the grown ups)seemed to agree with me.I'm sorry Mr. big sh!t that 5 foot gaps or drops are not cool enough for you.You want to see big stunts? Fork over 15 bucks for one of my last three video's like everyone else.Now I think I hear your Mother calling you,go clean your room before diner.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Dick head,as alway's your green-ness is showing again.I'm sorry that you such a low life...I'm sorry Mr. big sh!t that 5 foot gaps or drops are not cool enough for you.You want to see big stunts? *Fork over 15 bucks for one of my last three video's like everyone else.*Now I think I hear your Mother calling you,go clean your room before diner.


I like how you managed to squeeze in a plug for your videos in your comeback. Nice job. :thumbsup:

For fun: here and here.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

...(edit: i thought CF was some other fool)...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> I like how you managed to squeeze in a plug for your videos in your comeback. Nice job. :thumbsup:
> 
> For fun: here and here.


man that guy is funny....and i am looking around to see who threw the spring at me


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that guy is funny....and i am looking around to see who threw the spring at me


Yeah those are vintage CF...there are some classic lines in there. I may have to buy the videos just to see what happens when they ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith (Mar 6, 2006)

I ordered a helius FR with custom geo (very low standover and +1 degree to head angle), but it's going to be here only in May :eekster: 

I have almost all the parts waiting for the frame (except the headset) and the wait is going to be a torture :madman:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*I feel your pain Brother.*



Smith said:


> I ordered a helius FR with custom geo (very low standover and +1 degree to head angle), but it's going to be here only in May :eekster:
> 
> I have almost all the parts waiting for the frame (except the headset) and the wait is going to be a torture :madman:


WOW May,I'd have a melt down waiting till then. My FR is coming Jan.12 and I'm a mess.Just got back from another insane rip on my CC,but the bad news is I smoked my Front rim.Not to worrie the boys at Spinergy are right on it.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

these are very nice lookin...what are the prices (in dollars that is) on say...the UFO ST, UFO DS, and um the Helius ST?
im just praying they might be somewhat in my pricerange to compete with a 7Point/Dirtbag/Bighit? (would appreciate any other suggestions for any other bikes of choice around the price range of these. but to not hijack the thread...leave a pm)

i really like the looks of nicolais though
thanks


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Welll..........I don't know about them being similar in price to a dirt bag but maybe closer to the others 

PM Err and ask him what he can do for you. He will hook you up good!

Booner


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

-u-g-l-y-


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

While you are entitle to your opinion, your over-powering use of the english language to insult the bikes you see here is staggering!

Well done...now go back to school and get some HiC instead of your Haterade!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

hardcore newbie said:


> -u-g-l-y-


The single pivots look OK, but the Mac Strut bikes are very good looking. At least that's what I think. And if you have objections to the color, there are a bajillion different colors avaliable. Take a little look at their website.....


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> The single pivots look OK, but the Mac Strut bikes are very good looking. At least that's what I think. And if you have objections to the color, there are a bajillion different colors avaliable. Take a little look at their website.....


There are soooo many colors!
The horst link strut style suspension is very nice. I liked it a lot on my Nicolai helius FR

Are you just not a fan of single pivots in general or what? 
I was drawn to the UFO ST (single pivot) because it had exactly the geometry, travel and adjustments I was looking for! The places that I have heard of single pivots being a problem are big rock gardens in DH races and on long XC/AM climbs where there are lots of square step-up type hits for the suspension yeilding a bit of pedal feedback.
I have heard about the brake jack and squat but I must not be a "professional" because I don't notice this too much.

Since I only race sport DH (with very few rock gardens) and I am not gonna use a 10.5lbs FR/DH bike to go XC on all day, it should work out just fine for me  Use the right tool for the right job me pops always said. This is gonna be just the right thing for me, my skill level and what I ride 

MAy not be right for everyone


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*I hate to burst your bubble,but*



coiler8 said:


> these are very nice lookin...what are the prices (in dollars that is) on say...the UFO ST, UFO DS, and um the Helius ST?
> im just praying they might be somewhat in my pricerange to compete with a 7Point/Dirtbag/Bighit? (would appreciate any other suggestions for any other bikes of choice around the price range of these. but to not hijack the thread...leave a pm)
> 
> i really like the looks of nicolais though
> thanks


There are certain words in the English language that never ever should be used in the same sentence with Nicolai.Dirtbag,Bighit and 7-point are three good examples. Well I'll cut Iron Horse a break.But you could buy three Dirtbag frames(at least)for the price of one FR(with no shock)And let's hope your not interested in the g-box Nicolai.$6500.00 frame.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Dude, I know your name if CF but sheesh.
We are trying to get people interested in these frames not scare them away!!

Coiler8, yes they are a bit more expensive than some of the bikes you have listed.
In my opinion thought it is well worth a couple extra bones if you can swing it.

Also, IMO the gboxx bikes are just out of control. WAY too expensive for me to even begin to think about buying one.

I'll send you a PM and we can discuss this more


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*What's To Discuss???*



boone said:


> Dude, I know your name if CF but sheesh.
> We are trying to get people interested in these frames not scare them away!!
> 
> Coiler8, yes they are a bit more expensive than some of the bikes you have listed.
> ...


Would somebody just STATE the amount that the FR "might/prob" go for in the US!!!

Geez WTF! 2 grand, 2500 WHAT!!!??? :madman: :madman: :madman:

Money "is" used in exchange for these frames, right? or is it the coccaina.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry bro! 
I don't know for sure as I am not working for a shop, nor do I work for nicolai. I just like the bikes and want to see them build a strong base in the US as it would help even more for CS. (self serving bastard I am)

The Nicolai web page listed the Helius FR, for example, at 1822 Euro. This is ~ 2400 US dollars. Furthermore, to be very specific, if you went to one of the two shops in the US right now that have accounts with Nicolai they might give you a better deal  Like maybe 200-300 off the suggested price. Therefore something like 1900-2100 as a best guess??? But don't quote me on this as I don't know for sure!

Hope that helps, didn't mean to try to keep it hidden or something.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*That's All I Wanted...*

So "the coccaina's" in the downtube?


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Nah mang... these crazy guys got the shiz hooked up.

It's in the effing paint baby! Just heat the frame up a little and it flakes off and is ready to go.
Why da hell you think they got some many different "flavors" of paint!


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Erector set bikes


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> Erector set bikes


Bwahahahahahhahahahaha... :nono:

Nice


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: That was just for you Booner. LOL!


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: That was just for you Booner. LOL!


Thanks bro :thumbsup: 
I will def. agree that some of those old Nicolai bikes look a bunch like an erector set! Pretty ridonculous...
mmmmmm


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Are those in the designer or construction series? 


All in good fun B.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> Are those in the designer or construction series?
> 
> All in good fun B.


Yeah, I guess that last one, the nucleon DH was produced! Not really sure.
Here is a link to the history part of the nicolai page. Interesting read  
http://www.nicolai.net/company/e-history.html

Happy Holidays to you and yours SS.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Anyway...*



boone said:


> Yeah, I guess that last one, the nucleon DH was produced! Not really sure.
> Here is a link to the history part of the nicolai page. Interesting read
> http://www.nicolai.net/company/e-history.html
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and yours SS.


That Helius FR's the first bike to give me that "gotta have it" feeling in a loooong time. For now anyway?


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

blackagness said:


> That Helius FR's the first bike to give me that "gotta have it" feeling in a loooong time. For now anyway?


Check this one out BA! Daaaiiumm!! Very sick looking. Camo Helius FR with what looks like custom geo: lower stand-over, shorter seat tube, slightly smaller frame?? (Guess on those last parts)
Up to 170mm forks, 6.5" rear wheel travel :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

boone said:


> Check this one out BA! Daaaiiumm!! Very sick looking. Camo Helius FR with what looks like custom geo: lower stand-over, shorter seat tube, slightly smaller frame?? (Guess on those last parts)
> Up to 170mm forks, 6.5" rear wheel travel :thumbsup:


Me likey.

As for the single pivot comment earlier, I just like the look of the HL Nicolais better than the SPs. I'm not the biggest fan of single pivots from a performance standpoint either, but I was just talking about asthetics earlier.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

No problem yo 
I agree those horst link bikes really look the tits! Especially that one above..mmmmm

This will be the first time on a SP for me. Should be interesting. I really liked the UFO look and it had exactly the geo I was looking for. Thats pretty important to me. Will try to give it a fair go in as many different situations as I can to see how I like it. Plus I have heard that pivot placement makes a huge difference on the suspension feel. This one looks spot on to me!

Ahhhweell, I only have positive things to look forward to though. If the UFO does not end up working out after a good test run, then I will go back to my beloved helius FR with a few tweeks for a little more big hit riding


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Oh Yeah!*



boone said:


> Check this one out BA! Daaaiiumm!! Very sick looking. Camo Helius FR with what looks like custom geo: lower stand-over, shorter seat tube, slightly smaller frame?? (Guess on those last parts)
> Up to 170mm forks, 6.5" rear wheel travel :thumbsup:


I've been looking alright! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

And Heres one I found for you Boone.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

boone said:


> Check this one out BA! Daaaiiumm!! Very sick looking. Camo Helius FR with what looks like custom geo: lower stand-over, shorter seat tube, slightly smaller frame?? (Guess on those last parts)
> Up to 170mm forks, 6.5" rear wheel travel :thumbsup:


Oh man that paint job is SICK! Me wantee


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

blackagness said:


> I've been looking alright! :thumbsup:


I'm loving that white one on the bottom....


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Absolutley!*



Hardtails Are Better said:


> I'm loving that white one on the bottom....


Have you ever seen a white 36?... I haven't. Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

blackagness said:


> Have you ever seen a white 36?... I haven't. Sweet! :thumbsup:


that's pretty sick man! i wonder though if the white fad will last longer than the purple ano fad of the 80's and 90's?


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

misctwo said:


> that's pretty sick man! i wonder though if the white fad will last longer than the purple ano fad of the 80's and 90's?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

boone said:


> ... Helius FR ...Up to 170mm forks, 6.5" rear wheel travel :thumbsup:


i knew only one kid who had one of those. homeboy weighs about a buck 50 and crumpled the mac struts and nicolai told him to get bent on the warranty. well, actually they said they would warranty them, said they were shipped out over 8 months ago and will not return calls. 
yup, great CS in my book...


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i knew only one kid who had one of those. homeboy weighs about a buck 50 and crumpled the mac struts and nicolai told him to get bent on the warranty. well, actually they said they would warranty them, said they were shipped out over 8 months ago and will not return calls.
> yup, graet CS in my book. one more reason not to buy overpriced junk....


Mabye that Canfield Balance aluminum version would be the way to go than? That's prob the only other bike I've been "bitten" by latley. :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*WestCoastHuffer*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i knew only one kid who had one of those. homeboy weighs about a buck 50 and crumpled the mac struts and nicolai told him to get bent on the warranty. well, actually they said they would warranty them, said they were shipped out over 8 months ago and will not return calls.
> yup, graet CS in my book. one more reason not to buy overpriced junk....


You must be huffen something,paint,glue, who knows. I'll forgive your little mistake of comin out your neck with that Bull-sh!t post the other night. BUT OVERPRICED JUNK? There's quite a few things I don't know,but there is a few things I'm sure of and one of those things is that Nicolai in no way shape or form builds anything even close to ever being OVERPRICED JUNK.I've owned almost everthing high-end frame that you can think of in the last 20 years,and these Nicolai's are hands down the best built, and riding frame I've EVER been on or looked at.And by the way FIVE YEAR WARRENTY tell me another custom frame builder that gives that.And as for CS you clown its top shelf,How do I know you say?Because I'm a Nicolai Dealer. I know I'll regret this but with a name like west coast what ever,,just what is it that a big west coast huffer rides?and what size Hucks are we talking?


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> You must be huffen something,paint,glue, who knows. I'll forgive your little mistake of comin out your neck with that Bull-sh!t post the other night. BUT OVERPRICED JUNK? There's quite a few things I don't know,but there is a few things I'm sure of and one of those things is that Nicolai in no way shape or form builds anything even close to ever being OVERPRICED JUNK.I've owned almost everthing high-end frame that you can think of in the last 20 years,and these Nicolai's are hands down the best built, and riding frame I've EVER been on or looked at.And by the way FIVE YEAR WARRENTY tell me another custom frame builder that gives that.And as for CS you clown its top shelf,How do I know you say?Because I'm a Nicolai Dealer. I know I'll regret this but with a name like west coast what ever,,just what is it that a big west coast huffer rides?and what size Hucks are we talking?


I'm afraid he'd give even you a run for your money there Fred... No idea just from the boards here... I'd say he might very well the best. :thumbsup:

And he's no kid either.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Blackagness your killing me.*

Bro,where are you getting these Nicolai pictures?I'm a mess over here,In case you don't know I really have some issues.That camo FR will keep me up for days now.HaHa.No for real though that is one crazy nice frame.With my white 07 66sl and my new 07 Spinergy wheels with the white spokes.OOOOHHHHHH BOY that would be one sweet sweet whip.But I'm sure my black one with those same parts will be just fine thank you.Peace. CF.Pictures keep em coming.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

blackagness said:


> Mabye that Canfield Balance aluminum version would be the way to go than? That's prob the only other bike I've been "bitten" by latley. :thumbsup:


BA, I agree that balance is a really nice rig and those guys are great!

Just for shitsandgiggles PM Err and talk to him just a little and see what he has to say about warranties and such with Nicolai. Since there are more and more shops in the US getting Nicolai accounts I would imagine that the CS through Nicolai will be much better now. It still may take a little while as it will go to Germany and back (ie customs) but I bet it would be well worth it :thumbsup:

Ohh and the Helius FR is an AM/FR rig. If one wants to be hucking big all the time it might be best to look into the helius ST. This is basically the same this as the FR, just more heavy 
duty and more travel. Plus a couple geo tweeks.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

blackagness said:


> Have you ever seen a white 36?... I haven't. Sweet! :thumbsup:


Custom paint, obviously.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*I could care less.*



blackagness said:


> I'm afraid he'd give even you a run for your money there Fred... No idea just from the boards here... I'd say he might very well the best. :thumbsup:
> 
> And he's no kid either.


I'm just curious to what a guy with a name like that thinks is big hucken.I could care less about run for my money,I'm 40 years old and plenty happy with keepin my wheels on the ground.Once and a while hit a little of this and a little of that just cause I want to.No cause I have to prove anything. He's not a kid? I don't know how a grown man can consider a Nicolai over priced junk.Anyway WHAT [email protected] EVER.peace CF.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

boone said:


> BA, I agree that balance is a really nice rig and those guys are great!
> 
> Just for shitsandgiggles PM Err and talk to him just a little and see what he has to say about warranties and such with Nicolai. Since there are more and more shops in the US getting Nicolai accounts I would imagine that the CS through Nicolai will be much better now. It still may take a little while as it will go to Germany and back (ie customs) but I bet it would be well worth it :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Never ylou worry! That FR is all I would ever need as far as durability... that I can tell just looking. As far as the warrenty I was thinking the exact same thing you just said.

CF yeah I personely prefer to see pics of bikes all built up. :thumbsup:

And I think I through in a camo cc for ya. :thumbsup:

And ERR posted a pic of a black cc and black FR I found which very well may be the best! I'll look for those if ya'll haven't seen em?


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back In Black...*

On the attack. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I'm just curious to what a guy with a name like that thinks is big hucken.I could care less about run for my money,I'm 40 years old and plenty happy with keepin my wheels on the ground.Once and a while hit a little of this and a little of that just cause I want to.No cause I have to prove anything. He's not a kid? I don't know how a grown man can consider a Nicolai over priced junk.Anyway WHAT [email protected] EVER.peace CF.


It's all good... :smilewinkgrin: :yesnod: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

*More pics?*

Ok then :thumbsup: 
First one is a helius fr and the second is a mix between helius FR with lower stand over
and a helius CC rear end. I believe this is a one of a kind "helius 4x" :thumbsup:  
Amazing!


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*This is to funny......*



blackagness said:


> On the attack. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


You said ERR had posted these pictures of a black CC and a blace FR whick could very well be the best one's you've seen yet?Those are my bikes HaHa how's that?We''ll in truth they are my best freinds,BUT the only difference between his and mine is His CC(which now has 07 xtr cranks)mine are on order,due in next week.and mine has Spinergy wheel set because Spinergy makes the best wheels ever.His FR(which now has a DHX air) is the same as mine except again I have Spinergy's(the new 07 cyclone enduro just shipped out from Spinergy three days ago) and I have a silver king head set not black. How's that for small world.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Ha Ha!!!*



CRAZY FRED said:


> You said ERR had posted these pictures of a black CC and a blace FR whick could very well be the best one's you've seen yet?Those are my bikes HaHa how's that?We''ll in truth they are my best freinds,BUT the only difference between his and mine is His CC(which now has 07 xtr cranks)mine are on order,due in next week.and mine has Spinergy wheel set because Spinergy makes the best wheels ever.His FR(which now has a DHX air) is the same as mine except again I have Spinergy's(the new 07 cyclone enduro just shipped out from Spinergy three days ago) and I have a silver king head set not black. How's that for small world.


Cool!!!

Mabye Err didn't post em, I don't rember??? But the black is incredable.

Boone! How does one come by the custome geo $$$? I'm diggen the lower BB. Ugh! I wish we had 4x around here... not to do.. just a reason to get the bike "HE HE".

EDIT: Oh and boone! That red one you posted is my new desktop. Love it !!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Me likey..


mmm.... me too :yesnod:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## ncig (May 10, 2006)

*thanks*

blackangus i,m glad you like the two frames we put together the only change that we did was put the new xtr cranks on cc if you guy,s are having a problem with warranty issues let me know i can try to help you out or you need a frame let me know . can pm me or email me at [email protected],com


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

In case anyone has any real concerns about warranty or service on Nicolai frames feel free to give me a shout either by PM or email at [email protected] . Nicolai is a stand-up company and I give a lot of personal attention to making sure our customers are fully supported.

FWIW, I've been punishing my Helius ST with hucks in excess of 15 real feet, gaps in the 25' range and plent of botched landings during the learning process. I also got in about 20 resort riding days this summer and lots of local rides. All good save for some tired shock bushings which is a cheap, simple fix. In general, the tubesets on Nicolai frames are a bit over built and the bearings are bomber. Factor in a 5 year warranty and 10 years of parts availablility and you have a frame that's going to be with you for a long time.


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

CRAZY FRED said:


> You must be huffen something,paint,glue, who knows. I'll forgive your little mistake of comin out your neck with that Bull-sh!t post the other night. BUT OVERPRICED JUNK? There's quite a few things I don't know,but there is a few things I'm sure of and one of those things is that Nicolai in no way shape or form builds anything even close to ever being OVERPRICED JUNK.I've owned almost everthing high-end frame that you can think of in the last 20 years,and these Nicolai's are hands down the best built, and riding frame I've EVER been on or looked at.And by the way FIVE YEAR WARRENTY tell me another custom frame builder that gives that.And as for CS you clown its top shelf,How do I know you say?Because I'm a Nicolai Dealer. I know I'll regret this but with a name like west coast what ever,,just what is it that a big west coast huffer rides?and what size Hucks are we talking?


Gotta call ya on this one fred, I mean your biggest summit is just a rolling hill out west!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

those nicolai's are beautiful...to bad they are so expensive


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Big Roof Huck?*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> BTW i'm just shy of my 35th and i never use age as an excuse.....
> 
> FWIW i wouldn't call anything less than a 20'x20' hucking, that's barely where the fun begins....
> 
> and i don't call your big roof huck 'street cred' you really want to get into it. i've also been at this game for 25 years and would gladly put my biking skills up head to head against the likes of you anyday....


Who said that was a big roof huck tuff guy?Why the need to search for some of my footage.I'm not trying to find anything your involved with,I could care less.I have a nice full life,need not ever get into a pissing contest with(as you would say) the likes of someone like you.I never said 40 was a excuse,but I warmed up on 20'x20' when I was 35 too.As a matter of fact I was doing that to flat back than,but if you dug a little deeper into your CRAZY FRED search instead of stoping at the (very fun)but weak roof drop you would no that.Anyway bro I see that you answered the age question but not the what do you ride question. Well Mr.Hucker is very clear your a way big time cool tuff guy who really wants everyone to know just that,but I'm not impressed(nor Am I comceared about impressing you)truth is I don't [email protected] care.Its in your best interest to just let this nothing, going no where how big is your dick pissing match die where it lays. The how cool were you in High school thread is over there.Merry x-mas,Happy New year.(I don't need nor what this BS ALL SET)Peace to you and everyone else. Later CF>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

blackagness said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> Mabye Err didn't post em, I don't rember??? But the black is incredable.
> 
> ...


AS for the black, my new ufo st is black ano and it is way more stealth looking than I imagined. Tough too! I accidental slammed a screw driver into the CS while I was putting it together ... :nono: eeeck. I thought awww man...wiped it down with a moist rag...no scratch!! Damn son, that is some tough finish 

So, two things for the custom geo. I am not exactly sure how to do this. My guess would be that you have your geo numbers in mind and then contact one of the fine US dealers and begin there. Like Err said below, he takes a lot of time to make sure things are right and I can personally vouch for him! Not a blatant plug, he is just a really great guy that loves talking bikes! Then I would imagine you work with this person and Nicolai to get your 
geo set specifically for you, and your intended uses. Then Nicolai builds it for you...at an upcharge I would imagine 

The second thing to keep in mind about the helius is the adjustments. I was easily able to run mine in trail mode and 4x mode. What I did for trails was run the bike at full pike race travel (140mm) and run the rear travel in 6" mode. This gave about 68.5 HA and about 14.2 BB height. Very nice for trail riding. Then for 4x I bumped the pike to 120mm, dropped the travel in the rear to 4 and moved the forward shock mounts forward two holes.
This yeilded a 67.5 HA, and a 12.5 BB height. This set-up was really low and fast...an absolute trail killer. I even road it a couple times on a bmx track. The kids thought I was a little crazy as I was kinda slow...then they realized how heavy my bike was compared to theirs  Still bet it was funny to watch me pumping a 34lb 4x/trail bike through a bmx track  

So, this is long but it may persuade you that you don't actually need the lower geo for the extra price? I still think it would be cool to look into but it may not be worth the extra cost if the helius fr is already very adjustable. If I were getting a helius CC I would be nervous about the stand over but not with the FR. It feels pretty good!

Hope that helps


----------



## ncig (May 10, 2006)

*crazy fred*

Just going to put my to sense into this thing. First i have rode with fred for a long time and i have to say that he has done not big but huge drops that are in the ball park of 30 plus feet! But as we all get older we all start bring it down a notch not saying fred is but been there dun that attitude no one should comment on anything till they have seen them ride ! I am nicolai dealer so i am bias to the bikes i won,t get mad if someone doesn,t like them that is personal preference they have had a bad rap with warranty issues but there is much better support now with the extra dealers. Fred is a big time rider and i have seen him do things on bikes that are miracles and i am sure westcoasthucker has some good stuff to! What i am saying is thaT NO ONE SHOULD CALL ANYONE OUT INLESS THEY HAVE SEEN THEM RIDE !


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fair enough, CF started the nonsense when i confused him with someone else. i edited my post, but he still felt the need to PM me with threats. i've edited my post that you responded to removing the over-the-top name calling...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I hucked a 30 footer to flats in 1995. Who wants sum????

Oh yeah, my little buddy shredded his Nicolai frame, and he said the customer service was a joke.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Ok Punk nuts*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> whatever broham, there was no searching. you were the one who PM'd me telling me about your 'street cred' and how you attained it thru your mad 'roof hucks' and more stories about how long you've been in the game thinking that sh!t mattered to anybody. apparently your feble mind becomes clouded with too much steriod useage...
> 
> if you really weren't trying to impress me, why did you have to explain to me about how bad ass of a rider you are and how large you can huck your meat. anybody who has ever been on this forum know your weak abilities are far from impressive to me...
> 
> ...


What kind of bike you ride not what style you ride numb nut's.Terrain that would make me pee?Please tell me your not that stuck on your self,you can't really belive that can you? How am I a fat [email protected] yet take steroids at the same time?Are just soooo upset and threatened your just can't think .I'm sure there are people out there who don't care for Nicolai,I was not crying (as you say)My beef was noway could anyone in there right mind say that Nicolai was over priced junk.I told you to let this die,but clearly your not big enough for that, I can be,I will be and I need to be mostly because of certain sponsership arangements that I have in the bike industry.(Don't want to blow free stuff)I'm guessing you don't understand that kind of deal.BTW next time you bump into Carlin Dunn(out there on the Coast) tell him I said what's up and to e-mail me I've got the video footage of our ride when he was here. Later..CF


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> BTW next time you bump into Carlin Dunn(out there on the Coast) tell him I said what's up and to e-mail me I've got the video footage of our ride when he was here. Later..CF


SSSSSSSSSsick. Carlin Dunn is the inventor of "the Mangler". Otherwise known as the sickest barhump known to man.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm confused, you don't feel the need to impress me, but you name drop?


If you happen to run into Josh Bender, tell him i said King Kong, 50 footer, 50 footer, and to holla at his boy.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Impress?*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm confused, you don't feel the need to impress me, but you name drop?
> 
> FWIW i get my share of the goods, and i've probably turned down more sponsorships than you've been offered. (been turning away most offers since '85) i ride for me on my own terms and don't want stipulations...


No not trying to impress(But nice job letting us all know that you were)I just assumed a big shot like you,out there on the Coast would be riding with the big boys all the time.Also much like there is no way you could know how I ride,You have a less better of a chance to know what may or may not of come my way in terms of Sponsership over the years.Bro trust me when I tell you,I'm done with you and this thread,sorry to all who had to witness this mess.(as much as I was involved)CF.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

iron1 said:


> those nicolai's are beautiful...to bad they are so expensive


Thanks, that's one more point I forgot to make...

While the G-Boxx frames are in a league of their own in terms of both pricing and engineering, the rest of the line is rather accessable. I've can put people on the UFO or Helius line of frames at a very similar cost to any other high-end hand made frame such as Intense or Turner.

For instance, I can put someone on a UFO-ST frame for right around $2,000 depending on the shock option.

Please don't take this post as SPAM, I just wanted to shed some light on the actual pricing of Nicolai frames as it is relevant to this thread.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## DHn00bi3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Too expensive.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*The best always is.*



DHn00bi3 said:


> Too expensive.


If you can't hang with the big dogs stay on the porch.CF..


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

What's the us price for the dh one with gearbox? Cuz for a second I thought that u've got better prices than in europe.


----------



## DHn00bi3 (Aug 22, 2007)

CRAZY FRED said:


> If you can't hang with the big dogs stay on the porch.CF..


I dont hang with dogs I hang with mice :band::smilewinkgrin:

Buff steriod mice that is. Like mighty mouse


----------

